# Kochi Customer Review



## JBroida (Sep 10, 2011)

I received this review in an e-mail from a customer and, after checking with him, i thought it would be nice to repost here for you guys to read. This is about a Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto. Enjoy.



> Hi Jon - I received the knife, and have had a chance to cook a couple dinners with it (I'm just a foodie - not a pro cook).
> 
> My initial impressions (forgive me if I get terms wrong... hopefully you'll understand what I'm trying to say)
> 
> ...


----------

